# Self Decleration Help: US Citizen living in the UK



## FB101 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi

Please can anyone assist, I have been attempting 

Having moved to the UK over 3 years ago I really want to get straight on taxes/declarations in regards to the US.

I have been advised that I need to do a self declaration for:
3 years of tax returns;
6 years of fbars

I have lived out of the states since being a teenager.

Also I am having issues working the taxes out due to the difference in tax year -
UK (APRIL 5TH - APRIL 4TH), US being the standard calendar year.

It's confusing! All my taxes are done through my company I work for as I am PAYE here. So I can send my annual statements to them to supplement this paper work

I have paper work together, but need help and also any assistance in writing declaration to let them know whats not been done and why I am submitting late (I did not know and still do not know how to complete the forms), no excuse but I want to make sure I get straight.

Any help would be appreciated as I don't want to leave it any longer. 

I'm a low earner here in the UK and costs quoted to sort all this for me are very expensive!

many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, you're in much the same boat as most folks who have been living outside the US for a while who "discover" this tax filing obligation.

The main issue here is to keep it simple. First thing is to download a copy of this page from the IRS website: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/int...-taxpayers-residing-outside-the-united-states
It explains this Streamlined Compliance process for those living outside the US. (Ignore all the veiled threats - it's actually fairly easy to fill out and deal with.)

But, at this point, I would put off filing anything until early next year - because that will make 2018 your "current" year to file. The tax forms for 2018 (due April 15th 2019, or June 15th 2019 for those of us who live "overseas") have been vastly simplified and should get you off to a nice, easy start.

The past 3 years (2017, 2016 and 2015) involve somewhat longer forms, but the new ("and improved"?) forms for 2018 should give you a rough idea of what's involved. And, depending on your precise situation, you may very well decide simply to start filing for 2018 and not bother with the whole streamlined nonsense.

If you have no sources of revenue from the US, the process is relatively simple - declare your annual revenue (adjusted for the difference in tax year), use the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion to "exclude" (from taxation) your salary income, declare any incidental income (interest from bank accounts, for example). Chances are, you will owe $0 in taxes and back taxes, so your penalty will be $0.

Once the final forms are available for 2018, come back here with your questions and we'll talk you through it. There is virtually no "enforcement" of this overseas filing requirement unless you're hiding or laundering huge amounts of income or ill-gotten gains, so waiting for the 2018 tax season to open shouldn't cause you any great concern.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do you feel that you need to file US taxes? ("Because it's the law" is not a good reason.) You left the US as a teenager, presumably you have no ties to the country.

Do you have another citizenship? Are you entering difficulties with banking due to a US birthplace on your ID, or are you concerned about having your account info reported to the US under FATCA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nononymous makes a very valid point here. The need to get straight with the IRS varies greatly according to your ties to the US and your likelihood of ever moving back there to live. If you have accounts back there or are likely to inherit significant assets from family still resident there, then you need to assess your risks and your options.

But if you owe nothing in back taxes and have only modest foreign bank accounts, you have plenty of time to consider your options.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Typo above, meant to say "encountering difficulties".

Can't say anything further without knowing more about the situation (other citizenships, US ties) but this may be a classic Accidental American situation where the best course of action is to NOT come into US tax compliance.

In any case, there's generally no rush so take your time and do some research before entering the US tax system, which is generally something best avoided. There is no immediate risk of discovery or punishment - relax.


----------



## FB101 (Nov 22, 2018)

thank you for your responses.

I am still a US citizen and would like to return to the US.


----------

